# lemon tree static caravan



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

hi someone once told me about a place in spain that sells used caravans called lemontree does anyone know the website ?

thank sam


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*up*

up

anyone help on this any clue will help

thanks sam


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

websites aren't a big thing in Spain - even for major nationals

google gave me this though Timber / Lumber eMarket : Global Directory

it's not their website but you could use the contact details & ask them if they have one - though I'm guessing they don't .............


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*



xabiachica said:


> websites aren't a big thing in Spain - even for major nationals
> 
> google gave me this though Timber / Lumber eMarket : Global Directory
> 
> it's not their website but you could use the contact details & ask them if they have one - though I'm guessing they don't .............




hi thanks i will have a look at that:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

itsshreck said:


> hi thanks i will have a look at that:clap2:


yvw


----------

